# Mystic Dunes Remodeled?



## Jodi0415 (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone know if all the rooms at Mystic Dunes have been remodeled? We're staying in a basic 2 bedroom in March on Sampler points. Many of pictures show very dated decor. But I just saw some photos and a You Tube video of updates rooms.

It would be a very pleasant surprise if the rooms have been remodeled. Anyone know?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 7, 2016)

There are only two building that have been remodeled. Nevertheless, because you are on the Sampler they want to impress you with their product. So you should get one of the remodeled room.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 7, 2016)

*FL*

heading to FL this weekend.  will stay @ grand villas.  I will try to stop by.  Grand Villas always calls me ahead of time.  great service!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 7, 2016)

We stayed there several years ago and it was one of the worst timeshare experiences we've ever had.  The floors were filthy.  The unit was very "spartan".  Problems at check-in.  Problems at check-out.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 8, 2016)

Jodi0415 said:


> Anyone know if all the rooms at Mystic Dunes have been remodeled? We're staying in a basic 2 bedroom in March on Sampler points. Many of pictures show very dated decor. But I just saw some photos and a You Tube video of updates rooms.
> 
> It would be a very pleasant surprise if the rooms have been remodeled. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We stayed there last February.  We didn't have a remodeled unit either of our two weeks.  (#22, then #32).

I was told then that #18, #19, #20, #21 and #23 were the remodeled buildings.

We had to move from #22, as some of the furniture (only) was getting an upgrade.

I posted a review on TUG---hope it helps.

Pat


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2016)

How many buildings have been completely remodel after DRI take over?

How many buildings are at this resort?


----------



## Michael1991 (Jan 8, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> How many buildings are at this resort?



A resort map is here. I count 23.

http://www.destinationamerica.co.uk/Florida/Apartments/Orlando Kissimmee/mystic12.jpg


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2016)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> We stayed there last February.  We didn't have a remodeled unit either of our two weeks.  (#22, then #32).
> 
> I was told then that #18, #19, #20, #21 and #23 were the remodeled buildings.
> 
> ...



Were Building's 18, 19. 20, 21 and 23 completely remodel during the year 2015 ?


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 9, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Were Building's 18, 19. 20, 21 and 23 completely remodel during the year 2015 ?



We went in February----and I was told those buildings.

So, the remodel may have happened in late 2014 or early 2015?

I never actually saw a remodeled one.............

Pat


----------



## pochiu (Feb 7, 2016)

We just returned from Mystic Dunes.  Actually remodeled vs refurbished rooms.
Originally the put us in a remodeled room bldg 18 but there was the smell of cigar smoke so we moved to bldg 21 - refurbished but had a better view.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 7, 2016)

pochiu said:


> We just returned from Mystic Dunes.  Actually remodeled vs refurbished rooms.
> Originally the put us in a remodeled room bldg 18 but there was the smell of cigar smoke so we moved to bldg 21 - refurbished but had a better view.



Have DRI completely remodeled or refurbished any resort completely?  Can someone list all these resorts?


----------



## winger (Mar 19, 2017)

We are looking at visiting Orlando in the summer. Any updated thoughts of the resort?  Will the teenagers like this place (activities, atmosphere, etc.)?  Will DW like the upgraded units?  Will I like the opportunity for some R&R ?


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 20, 2017)

winger said:


> We are looking at visiting Orlando in the summer. Any updated thoughts of the resort?  Will the teenagers like this place (activities, atmosphere, etc.)?  Will DW like the upgraded units?  Will I like the opportunity for some R&R ?



We golfed at Mystic Dunes in February---the golf course was in TERRIBLE, TERRIBLE shape.

That makes me wonder about the resort.  There was a lot of construction going on.  There also was a terrible smell in some areas.

I'm not in any hurry to stay there again..............


----------



## nope_900 (Apr 19, 2017)

We are looking at visiting Orlando in the summer. Any updated thoughts of the resort?  Will the teenagers like this place (activities, atmosphere, etc.)?  Will DW like the upgraded units?  Will I like the opportunity for some R&R 

Brand new member to TUG.  Checked out of Mystic Dunes last Saturday April 15th.  We also went on sampler points.  Yes, it was very dirty.  You should wear shoes at all times.  We also had to deal with a few roaches.  It is spacious an relatively quiet.  Pools and outdoor areas are very nice (in comparison to the rooms).  We stayed in building 14 room 104.  I would suggest avoiding this particular building/room.


----------



## winger (Apr 20, 2017)

@nope Did you stay in a renovated building?


----------



## nope_900 (Apr 20, 2017)

Winger, I don't believe so.  It did not feel in any way remodeled.  The furniture was very old.  The other buildings have a very different look.  Too bad because the grounds are nice and very quiet.  A bit of a drive to Disney (20ish minutes from door to parking) but I actually liked the distance from the chaos.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 20, 2017)

nope_900 said:


> Winger, I don't believe so.  It did not feel in any way remodeled.  The furniture was very old.  The other buildings have a very different look.  Too bad because the grounds are nice and very quiet.  A bit of a drive to Disney (20ish minutes from door to parking) but I actually liked the distance from the chaos.



DRI is very good at maintaining their grounds; now if they could update all their rooms at all their resorts.


----------

